
Longer, healthier lives will spark a new generational conflict - elorant
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614165/longer-healthier-lives-will-spark-a-new-generational-conflict/
======
sulam
“...and they’d have extra wisdom and experience to boot.”

And that was the moment in the article where I realized the kids are gonna be
just fine.

